# Cage Accessories: Need help!



## Celestrial (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello again everyone!

I have two huge cages for my rats (savic royal suit) but I'm lacking inspiration for what to put in them. I've seen a lot of people on YouTube and in here with cages like these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK6-AluATr4&feature=related
What I'm looking for especially is the plastic rings hanging from the top of the cage. What is the name of these? Does anyone know where to buy them? 
Also I am looking for some place which sells the Silent Spinner wheels. I'm only able to find websites where I'm not sure about their credibility.

I'm also curious about something els.. I've seen quite a lot of people using fleece/towels for the bottom of their cages. Doesn't that smell? And how do you prevent the rats from pulling the fabric and crawling underneath the fleece/towels?


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I use fleece in the bottom of my cage, because the aspen is too dusty for my sneezy girl. It really doesn't smell if you change it regularly. I change mine every 1-2 days, and she's also litter box trained so it stays pretty clean. I cut the fleece big enough that it wraps up and over the sides of the base, outside of the cage bars, and I also paper clip it to the base in a couple of places. A lot of people say that binder clips work well, also.

The plastic rings hanging from the top - if we're looking at the same thing - look like baby toys... they sell them almost everywhere, in the baby section of the store.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

The rings are most likely baby teething rings, something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-BABY-LE...?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA&hash=item2567f6d864 but you'll probably be able to find them cheaper in a cheapy shop. (I got mine from poundland)

I actually much prefer using fleece- if you puts towels underneath you could go for up to a week with no smell.
You can get silent spinners on Amazon- you need to get a 12" though as there are other sizes available but a 12" is required for rats.

As for the other stuff, let your imagination run wild! Fill it with hammocks, something like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Sputn...Q8X0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335743510&sr=8-1

ropes, ledges and branches, bridges, bells, a dig box, balls, cat scratching posts, all sorts!

Also, I'm quite jealous of your SRS!


----------



## Celestrial (Apr 29, 2012)

British said:


> I use fleece in the bottom of my cage, because the aspen is too dusty for my sneezy girl. It really doesn't smell if you change it regularly. I change mine every 1-2 days, and she's also litter box trained so it stays pretty clean. I cut the fleece big enough that it wraps up and over the sides of the base, outside of the cage bars, and I also paper clip it to the base in a couple of places. A lot of people say that binder clips work well, also.


If you change the fleece every 1-2 days doesn't that mean a lot of spare fleece laying around? I'm considering changing to using fleece because I'm tired of having cage crumbles all over my room and I can see the advance of being able to just pull the fabric away, putting some new on and wash the other whenever cleaning their cages.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Maltey said:


> I actually much prefer using fleece- if you puts towels underneath you could go for up to a week with no smell.


I'm going to have to try this! ;D


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Celestrial said:


> If you change the fleece every 1-2 days doesn't that mean a lot of spare fleece laying around? I'm considering changing to using fleece because I'm tired of having cage crumbles all over my room and I can see the advance of being able to just pull the fabric away, putting some new on and wash the other whenever cleaning their cages.


I have 8 sets, I think. They're just folded up and stored in a drawer of the desk the cage sits on


----------



## Celestrial (Apr 29, 2012)

Maltey said:


> The rings are most likely baby teething rings, something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-BABY-LE...?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA&hash=item2567f6d864 but you'll probably be able to find them cheaper in a cheapy shop. (I got mine from poundland)


Haha, I can't believe I never thought to look for baby rings. Thank you so much!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

You have 10 in the SRS right? I think if they were litter trained you could change it out every 5 days or so. It really is so quick- I have my fleece and towels sewn together, so I literally take the liner out, hoover and wipe and then put the new one in. Takes about 15 minutes.

Typically I change mine out about every 5 days, and I put the old liners in a laundry bag. Then I just stick it in the washing when the bag's full. I only have 3 liners at the moment, so not too much lying around.


----------



## Celestrial (Apr 29, 2012)

I might try out the fleece for my cages. Thank you again for the advice with putting towels underneath it


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

hey what are the baby rings for? for chewing or climbing? ALSO can anyone tell me where i could get some of those ladder bridge things the rats used to get up the levels that i saw in the video the OP first posted.


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

baby rings can be for both, I get my ladders at the pet store, they are technically for birds but my little rat uses hers all the same


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's an idea: I just put an empty cereal box in the girls' cage and I've never seen them go so crazy for anything else I've put in there!
They all rushed downstairs and started making little nests and chasing each other in it!


----------



## Celestrial (Apr 29, 2012)

I've now tried using fleece fabric for my cages for about a half week now, but I have a problem regarding my girls. 
My boys doesn't seem to care much about the fabric at all, they just need to be potty trained since they've never had a toilet before. (My girls have so they pretty much got the idea right away) 
But my girls wont stop chewing in the fleece fabric! I've tried putting more paper clips on, but the still seem to chew holes in the fabric and crawling underneath it! *sigh* 
I tried giving my girls some extra fabric in their cage so they would be able to chew in that instead but they don't care much about that. They still chew holes in the bottom fabric.

Is they any way to make them stop chewing in the bottom fabric? Maybe something to spray on that tastes terrible? Please help me. I really love this fabric look and my sensitive nose loves it too!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

To be honest the more clips you put on it the more they'll chew. Rats just can't help but get into stuff that's specifically not for them.
I would suggest taking the clips off and allowing them to go under it. You might be surprised and find that they actually don't that much when they realise it's boring...
Or even if they do, it won't take two minutes to straighten


----------



## Celestrial (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, i didn't think of it that way. I might try that out then!

btw, here's a picture of how my cages look now  Just received the baby rings today.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

They're the same as my baby rings!
It looks great- plenty for them to do


----------

